# إتش-4 هيركوليز



## Omar Sawalha (12 ديسمبر 2010)

إتش - 4 هيركوليز (تسجيل طائرة: NX37602) طائرة شحن ثقيل من إنتاج شركة هويز للطائرات. حلقت الطائرة للمرة الأولى والأخيرة في يوم 2 نوفمبر عام 1947. صنعت من الخشب وليس الألمنيوم؛ وذلك بسبب حظر المعادن إبان الحرب العالمية الثانية. أطلق عليها الناقدون لقب "أوزة شجرة التنوب" (Spruce Goose)، وبعضهم اتهموا شركة هويز للطائرات بإساءة استخدام الأموال الفدرالية الأمريكية المدفوعة لبناء تلك الطائرة. الطائرة إتش-4 هيركوليز هي أكبر طائرة مائية في العالم، المسافة بين جناحيها هو الأطول وارتفاعها الأعلى في تاريخ صناعة الطائرات. تمكث الطائرة الآن في أحوال جيدة في متحف إيفر جرين للملاحة في ميكمينفيل، أوريغون.
بسبب الحظر الذي كان مفروضاً على المعادن إبان الحرب العالمية الثانية تم صنع معظم الطائرة إتش-4 هيركوليز من خشب شجر البتيولا وليس شجر التنوب كما أطلق عليها. صنعت بأحدث تكنولوجيا تصنيع الخشب في وقتها. ونتيجة لبدن الطائرة الهائل ونوعها كطائرة عائمة تطلب بناءها إلى إبتكارات هندسية بارعة بحق لجعلها تحلق. مع ذلك تم إلغاء مشروع بناءها بسبب التأخير وتجاوز التكاليف.

التصميم والتطوير
في عام 1942 عانت وزارة الحرب الأمريكية من مشكلة شحن وسائل الحرب ونقل الجنود إلى بريطانيا. أيضا عانت سفن الحلفاء من خسائر جسيمة خلال عبورها الأطلنطي بسبب الغواصات الألمانية؛ لذلك كان هناك الحاجة إلى طائرة شحن ثقيل قادرة على عبور الأطلنطي.
كانت فكرة الطائرة إتش-4 هيركوليز من بنات أفكار هينرى كاسر الذي كان المسؤول عن برنامج سفن الحرية (Liberty ships program). فقام بالإشتراك مع شركة هويز للطائرات في تصنيع تلك الطائرة على أنها ستكون أكبر طائرة صنعت في العالم في وقتها. عند الانتهاء من صنعها كان من المتوقع أن تكون قادرة على حمل 750 فرقة عسكرية كاملة العتاد أو عدة دبابات شيرمان وزن الواحدة منها 30.3 طن.
تم تحرير عقد بناء الطائرة "إتش كاه-1" في عام 1942 بوصفه عقد تطوير. في البداية ناقش العقد بناء 3 طائرات على أن ينتهي البناء بعد فترة عامين حتى تأخذ دورها في الحرب .
كان هناك سبعة تصاميم مختلفة مأخوذة في الاعتبار لاختيار واحد منها. تتنوع في كثير من الأشياء كمثال عدد المحركات يتنوع من 4، 6، و8 محركات تحت كل جناح . في النهاية تم التصديق على أحد التصاميم ذو الأربع محركات تحت كل جناح .
وبسبب عدم توافر المعادن اللازمة لبناء الطائرة تم الإستعاضة عنه بالخشب بالتحديد خشب شجرة البتولا. واعتقد النقاد بأن الطائرة إتش-4 هيركوليز لا يمكنها التحليق والطيران بسبب كبر حجمها وثقل وزنها حيث أطلق عليها أحيانا بلقب "محل بيع الخشب الطائر" (Flying Lumberyard) ؛ وذلك لاستهلاكها كميات رهيبة من الخشب. هوارد هويز نفسه مصمم الطائرة كان ممقوت من لقب الطائرة "أوزة شجر التنوب".
مع أن بناء الطائرة الأولى من نوع "إتش كاه-1" بدأ بعد 16 شهر من عقد التطوير إلا أن هينرى كاسر إنسحب من المشروع .
هوارد هويز أكمل المشروع بمفرده وتحول اسم الطائرة إلى "م هـ ط-1" أي (مركب هويز الطائر التصميم الأول) . ثم تحول إلى الاسم الحالي "إتش-4 هيركوليز". تم تحرير عقد جديد لمشروع بناء الطائرة بين هويز للطائرات والحكومة الفدرالية الأمريكية على أنه سيتم بناء طائرة واحدة فقط. تم التصنيع في بطء شديد مما أدى إلى الانتهاء من تصنيع الطائرة بعد انتهاء الحرب. كان هناك العديد من الأسباب في فشل المشروع. كمثال على أسباب الفشل وليس الحصر هو جنون هوارد هويز خلال فترة التصنيع.
في عام 1947 تم استدعاء هوارد هويز لإلقاء شهادته أمام لجنة التحقيق في الحرب في مجلس الشيوخ الأمريكي لمناقشة كيفية إنفاق الأموال الفدرالية الممولة لمشروع بناء الطائرة. حيث كان مجلس الشيوخ الأمريكي يعيد تقيم الأموال المخصصة للمشاريع المحلية أبان فترة الحرب العالمية الثانية. على الرغم من الشكوك والعداء من قبل اللجنة إلا أن هوارد هويز لم يدان.
خلال جلسة الاستماع في مجلس الشيوخ الأمريكي حول المشروع يوم 6 أغسطس 1947 قال هوارد هويز:

(( لقد كانت الطائرة هيركوليز ضخمة الحجم. فهى أكبر طائرة صنعت. فهي تجتاز مبنى من خمس طوابق بجناح أطول من ملعب كرة القدم. فهذا أكبر من مربع سكني. الآن أنا وضعت كل جهد وعرق حياتي في ذلك الشىء، فسمعتي كلها وضعت فيها. وإني قلت عدت مرات لو إن نهايتها ستكون فشل فإنى أرجح أنى سأغادر تلك البلاد ولن أعود مرة أخرىي. أنا أعني ذلك ))
أول طيران 
وبعد زيادة السرعة حلقت الطائرة إتش-4 هيركوليز لأول وآخر مرة.خلال فترة استراحة بين جلسات الاستماع عاد هوارد هويز إلى ولاية كاليفورنيا الأمريكية لكي يجري تجارب طيران على الطائرة. في يوم 2 نوفمبر 1947 بدأت عدة تجارب طيران وكان هوارد هويز هو قائد الطائرة مع طاقمه المتكون من دافد جراند كمساعد طيار، ومهندسان في مجال الطيران، و 16 فنى، واثنان آخرين من طاقم الطائرة. بالإضافة إلى ذلك حملت إتش-4 هيركوليز 7 صحفيين مدعويين وسبعة آخرون من ممثلين عن شركات صناعية أخرى. بهذا فقد كان الإجمالي 32 فرد على ظهر الطائرة .
بعد محاولتين فاشلتين للإقلاع غادر الطائرة 4 صحفيون وظل الباقون على ظهر الطائرة لإجراء آخر تجربة طيران أخرى. بعد زيادة السرعة في تلك القناة المواجهة لشاطئ "كأبريلو" بجوار لونج بيتش حلقت الطائرة إتش-4 هيركوليز في الهواء على ارتفاع 21 متر من سطح البحر بسرعة مقدارها 217 كيلومتر/ساعة لمسافة تقدر بحوالى 1.6 كيلومتر ما يساوي واحد ميل. على ذلك الارتفاع عانت الطائرة من قوى جذب الأرض وبعض النقاد رؤوا أن الطائرة افتقدت إلى بعض الطاقة الضرورية للصعود أعلى مستوى تلك القوى.
بهذا الطيران رد هوارد هويز على النقاد ولكن بعد فوات الأوان؛ فليس هناك حاجة مبرر لكي يستمر الإنفاق على هذا المشروع. الكونجرس الأمريكي قرر بإنهاء المشروع ولم تحلق الطائرة في الهواء من بعد ذلك. فقد كانت تصان بعناية في وضع جاهز للطيران في أي وقت حتى وفاة هويز عام 1976 .

أفلام
ظهرت الطائرة إتش-4 هيركوليز ومالكها هوارد هويز في فيلمان وهما:
الطيار: هو فيلم سيرة ذاتية عن هوارد هويز فائز بخمس جوائز أوسكار، أنتج عام 2004، من إخراج مارتن سكورسيزي، وبطولة ليوناردو دي كابريو.
ذا روكوتير: ظهر في الفيلم جزء حقيقى من الطائرة ومثًل الممثل تيري كوين شخصية هوارد هويز، أنتج عام 1991، من إخراج جو جونستون.

المواصفات
أرقام جزء الأداء متوقعة وليس مؤكدة. 

الصفات العامة
الطاقم: 3.
الطول: 66.65 متر.
المسافة بين الجناحين: 97.54 متر.
الارتفاع : 24.18 متر.
ارتفاع هيكل الطائرة: 9.1 متر.
أقصى وزن محملة: 180,000 كجم.
المحرك: 8 محركات من نوع (Pratt & Whitney R-4360) المحرك الرئيسي نجمي الشكل يعطي قوة دفع 2,240 كيلو نيوتن.
المراوح: المروحة تتكون من 4 شفرات من نوع "هاميلتون" القياسي (Hamilton Standard) لكل محرك. 
قطر المروحة: 5.23 متر.

الأداء
سرعة الطيران: 353.98 كيلومتر/ساعة.
المدى: 4,800 كيلومتر.
الوقت الأقصى للرحلة: 20.9 ساعة.
أقصى ارتفاع: 6,370 متر.


----------



## Omar Sawalha (14 ديسمبر 2010)

شو الموضوع مش عاجب حدا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## سامح الفيومى (15 ديسمبر 2010)

مين قال كده طبعا عاجبنا والى الامام فى دفع المعلومات


----------



## Omar Sawalha (16 ديسمبر 2010)

ان شاء الله
مشكور جدا


----------



## meid79 (12 يناير 2011)

مشكور جدا
nice effort


----------



## virtualknight (22 يناير 2011)

موضوع رائع واكثر من جميل....استمر مع هكذا مواضيع لذيذة


----------

